# Twin pregnancy sex



## Roxy19 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry if this is a daft question. I am 29 weeks pregnant with twins, and was wondering if orgasms/ sex are still safe. I have had no problems and nobody has told us to stop.  Up until 28 weeks had no worries. But now I am nearly 30 weeks I am scared sex or orgasm could break my waters or preterm labour. I was wondering if this could happen? 

Thankyou! Roxy Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Roxy

There is no reason not to have sex or orgasms. The only reason we would advise you to refrain is if you have a threatened preterm labour, bleeding, or your waters have gone. 

So carry on as normal. Your cervix will prevent your waters breaking, and if you go into labour it will have happened anyway no evidence to suggest any sex cause. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Roxy19 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thankyou for your reply! You have put my mind at rest. 
Roxy xx


----------

